# Red Plant ID



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Can anyone identify the red plant at the top of this photo? The picture is from another post here on dendro from 5 years ago. Multiple people asked the OP to identify it but there was no response.

Thanks!









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam5971 (Apr 27, 2017)

Form of macgravia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

jam5971 said:


> Form of macgravia?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was where my mind went, too. But I couldn't find any that was that red.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

It looks like the colors in that image have been over-saturated to compensate from being washed-out by bright lighting. Those reds - especially in the lower areas of the tank - don't look right.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

kimcmich said:


> It looks like the colors in that image have been over-saturated to compensate from being washed-out by bright lighting. Those reds - especially in the lower areas of the tank - don't look right.


I agree that it has been manipulated. However, after some PS analysis, I'm convinced that the plant is still red. It probably isn't as vibrant as it appears, but it doesn't seem to have been colored.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

Some Columnea sp. comprise red leaves. They also exhibit a trailing habit such as the plant in this picture.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

ldaniell said:


> Some Columnea sp. comprise red leaves. They also exhibit a trailing habit such as the plant in this picture.


I couldn't find any that had similar leaves...

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

